# Your bike and Your car. Similar?



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Scott CR1 Custom 13lb Build *&* Audi A6 Custom Tuned 360hp


----------



## nrs-air (Jan 23, 2007)

Scott Addict. SRAM Force, Mavic Ksyriums, etc. 

1993 Toyota truck (not a tundra/tacoma...this was before that, but I was 4 when my parents bought it). Stock. 

No.


----------



## bikeboy389 (May 4, 2004)

Dave Kirk custom lugged steel/2004 Mini Cooper (not going to try to compare the 1992 Pathfinder)

I don't think they compare, but maybe they do. I know which one I use more often (the bike, natch).


----------



## sharkey (Mar 29, 2002)

*More miles on my bike than my car . . .*

My car: Subaru WRX, 5 years old, 36,000 miles, runs "good"

My bike: Custom steel landshark, 7 years old, 56,000 miles, runs "like new"

: )


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Bikes - Many. Most built up from used frames. Seem to be stuck in the c. 2000 period or older.

Car - something that keeps the roof rack from dragging on the ground.

TF


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Bikes road Giant TCR 0, mountain Ventana El Salt
Car '96 Chevy Z 71 pickup
I think the MTB matches the truck definately not the road bike.
Either way resale on each bike is more than the truck.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Yeah, probably...*

2002 Litespeed Tuscany
2004 Trek 5000
2008 Titus Oseo

2008 Subaru Outback XT


----------



## Akirasho (Jan 27, 2004)

... almost all of my bikes are worth more than my '85 Ford Bronco II...

BTW, in winter, the ole 4X proves it's worth. I can go out and buy bike parts for my next build when my neighbor's are stuck at the ends of their driveways trying to get out to buy food!!!


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

2006 Guerciotti Cartesio
2004 Abici Vader
1992 Paramount OS

2001 4.7L Dodge Dakota crew cab. Doesn't compare to bikes. Just transportation for bike when I go out of town.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Bike: very niiiiice.
Car: who cares?
Similar: what?


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Bikes:
2006 Trek 2100 - road bike
1990 Specialized HardRock - converted to commuter bike
1984 Centurion LeMans12 - road bike

Vehicle:
2001 Dodge Grand Caravan

Similar?? Not so much. Unless you take into consideration that the Caravan and the HardRock are both utilitarian in nature.

Jay B.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

They are both red and Japanese....


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope, not similar at all.....


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Impreza Wagon
Kona Jake
Kinda similar


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> They are both red and Japanese....


I'm not surprised. Red usually shows up when turning Japanese.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

turning Japanese, turning Japanese..I really think so..... 

I havne't heard that in years....


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Fondriest Domino Plus - Custom build
Fondriest Carb Level Plus - Custom build
Colnago Tecnos - Custom build
S-works E5 - Custom build 
Orbea Ora TT - Custom build

Car: Ford Explorer with 116,000 miles......... great to haul any two of the above when I go out of town to ride.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

hmm, 1982 tommasini fixie and a 2008 corvette.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

2006 Giant w/bontrager aeolus 5 wheels
Audi S6


----------



## New_World_Man (Feb 12, 2007)

2000 Vintage Cannondale CAAD3 all black

My 02 Infiniti I35 No, not really

My 1965 Mustang hardtop, maybe


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

2007 TCR Advanced
2007 Jamis XCR Pro , etal.

I forget, some GM POS. ugly green, trunk works and accepts bike rack.
Alike? That question is at least non-sequitur and possibly heretical blasphemy.


----------



## OldRoadGuy (Dec 21, 2007)

What bike goes with a dropped Scion xB?
Gotta make sure i choose the right match.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Kind of but not really....

Custom Curtlo....Ford Fusion. Both great all around vehicles
Scott S20 (with a few mods) and my TT bike....Ford Mustang. All of them are fast and fun

So maybe some correlation, but not really.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

2002 Lemond Buenos Aires
1997 Klein Pulse Comp Mtn Bike

2002 Xterra

Um....I don't know


----------



## djh2 (Mar 5, 2008)

Giant TCR Aero

Saab 9000 (but they make an Aero model!)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

2002 Bianchi w/campy, 2005 Specialized Langster/fixed, 1984 Trek 400/fixed, 1994 Specialized Crossroads.......1997 Ford Ranger ......nope, not much in common.....well they all have wheels....manual trannies and brakes.......that's all


----------



## DaveW88 (Sep 3, 2006)

sevencycle said:


> Scott CR1 Custom 13lb Build *&* Audi A6 Custom Tuned 360hp


My immediate reaction: what an a$$hole!


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

Bikes: Orbea Opal w/Chorus and Orbea Lobular with Chorus
Car: Honda Civic Hybrid.

All mostly environmentally friendly and blue.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Main bike: '94 DeRosa Nuovo Classico - yellow - all Chorus

Main car: '02 Ford Focus ZX3 - yellow - significantly modified (likes to eat rice for lunch)


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

DaveW88 said:


> My immediate reaction: what an a$$hole!


That's not very nice. My first reaction was to wonder if it'd be out of place to ask for a date.....:ihih: :lol: :ihih:


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

08 LeMond Tete de Course custom build-full DA, Zipp and lots of other goodies.
Bugatti Veyron, ok, maybe it is a 94 Toyota truck, but if you drink about 12 beers, squint your eyes- ah hell never mind. The Bike is very cool.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Bikes: Bunch of Italian road and track bikes (Colnago, Pinarello, Guerciotti, Marinoni, Bianchi).
Cars: 376 RWHP Dinan S3 E36 BMW M3, 360 RWHP S/C Zanardi NSX, Honda Hybrid Civic (with HOV lane sticker! ).
Motorcycle: Honda CBR-600.

I seem to be addicted to fast things - well except for the Civic, though it's faster than almost everything else during commute hours...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Acura TL, Moots Vamoots....they are both silver, but the Vamoots is like a Porsche, the TL is not.
Surly Travelers Check, Jeep Wrangler....bingo! Exactly the same.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I think this thread was created just so you could brag about your possessions.

Nevertheless, I'll bite. I'm cheap and practical and tend towards retro-ish stuff. Cars are an '06 Altima and an '85 Caprice. Bikes are an '03 Jamis and a '77 Raleigh, both steel. Plus two mountain bikes, an '01 Specialized and an '84 Mongoose.

Of course, I'd probably have a custom lugged bike with SRAM Rival and some nicer cars if I really felt like it, but right now, I don't.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> I think this thread was created just so you could brag about your possessions.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'll bite. I'm cheap and practical. Cars are an '06 Altima and an '85 Caprice. Bikes are an '03 Jamis and a '77 Raleigh, both steel. Plus two mountain bikes, an '01 Specialized and an '84 Mongoose.
> 
> Of course, I'd probably have a custom lugged bike with SRAM Rival and some nicer cars if I really felt like it, but right now, I don't.


Got news for you Girch...the 85 caprice WINS


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Bike (chose one to keep it simple): '07 Kestrel Evoke, Red, almost as fast as I am.

Car: '97 Acura Integra (silver coupe hatchback), faster than I need, not faster than I want (but thats the roads fault, too)


----------



## Tom2.0 (Jul 17, 2007)

2007 Fuji Team
and 
2002 Acura RSX Type-S
Hoping to be 2005 BMW M3 ZCP ::fingers crossed::


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> turning Japanese, turning Japanese..I really think so.....
> 
> I havne't heard that in years....


Hahaha! That song cracks me up now that I finally found out what it's about.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

Main road bike: 2007 Cannondale CAAD8

My Car/Truck/Motorcycle/Bus/Train/Transportation: 2000 Cannondale CAAD3

They share some resemblances I guess.


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Main ride is an '05 Giant TCR Advanced with some Ligero Handbuilts and Ultegra 10...
Car is a '04 Camry.

They kinda seem like opposites to me other than they're both from the Far East.

Edit: I just realized that the Camry was the first Toyota we've owned that was actually assembled in KY. So much for the Far East thing.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Cervelo R3/Colnago Titanio
03 Porsche Boxster


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> turning Japanese, turning Japanese..I really think so.....
> 
> I havne't heard that in years....


no sex, no drugs, no wine, no women, no fun, no sin, no you, no wonder, it's dark

LOOK 381
Acura TL


----------



## KOM (Jul 18, 2005)

mine are similar they both cost about $4,000.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

2006 Litespeed Ghisallo/2004 Subaru Forrester (With a Jittery Joes sticker)


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

tconrady said:


> Hahaha! That song cracks me up now that I finally found out what it's about.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Now for your final exam:
What is Cyndi Lauper's song, *She Bop*, about?
Where did the band, 10cc, get its name from?
Where did the band,The Lovin' Spoonful, get its name from?
Extra Credit: What Richard Hell song makes all these questions stick together?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

Lets see. 
Car: Toyota Camry 1999. Needs the transmission rebuilt, among other things. Worth about 3000 maybe
Bike: Look 595, caad 9( to race on), cheap fixie (to commute on).


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

*Well...*

Bike: 1999 Steelman Cyclocross single speed. Light, fast, good looking, reliable, simple, cool. North of $3k to replace.

Car: 1995 Oldsmobile 98 Regency Elite. Close to 200,000 miles. Ugly, big, no heat or air anymore, power leather seats with holes, no rust. I could find another one just like it for about a grand everyday. Not cool to most, but fine with me. Over the past few years I think I still have less than a grand into it including purchase cost repairs and taxes. Keep Hoop alive! Hoopdy that is.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Forrest Root said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Now for your final exam:
> What is Cyndi Lauper's song, *She Bop*, about?
> ...


Ok, I will give it a shot...lol

#1 Cyndi Lauper song She Bop = describes the act of female "self-satisfaction"
#2 10cc= Just over the average of 9ccs of a typical "love explosion"
# 3 From a song about Maxwell House coffee ?
#4 "Love Comes In Spurts"

Now do I win your set of VT-1s


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Night and muthaf***ing day.

Cars:
• 2004 Toyota Prius
• 1987 Volvo turbo stickshift 740 intercooled wagon w/272,000 miles on it - left unlocked everywhere, no one wants to steal it
• 1963 Volvo 122S (Jakob Herzog is supposed to be putting an aluminum 350 Chevy V8 into it) 

Bikes:
• 2005 Supergo (Performance) Scattante CFR carbon
• 2008 Coker “Big One” 36" wheel unicycle
• (on order) 2007 Ridley Excalibur w/SRAM components


----------



## vigilante76 (Mar 2, 2007)

GirchyGirchy said:


> I think this thread was created just so you could brag about your possessions.


Haha. Exactly. OP should have started a thread about how cool his stuff was.

Mine? Colnago Krono + Active. Car? Cavalier 95... Aqua color. Ackk. Runs great. 600bhp. Gemballa modded. hahaha


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Bike is a 06 Cannondale Synapse carbon, vehicle is a 99 Ford F150 with 334,000 miles on it. Thier values are probably pretty close, though the bike gets treated much better.


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine might be similar in that neither are worth much, but they both look nice and get the job done.

Main road ride: '03 Klein Q Carbon Race with a cool factory paint job. Not an expensive bike at all, but looks sort of pimp. Especially with the new Rol wheels.

Main ICE ride: '01 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab, black, with a matching shell cap to lock up the bikes and skis. IME, the best looking pickup out there (I hate the new Dakotas with the hard lines). Bought used in '04.

Commuter bike is purely utilitarian. Cheap single speed. Other car is an 04 Honda Odyssey (bought used). Granted, it's loaded, but I have 4 kids. So both serve a purpose.

I guess the basic similartities in all of them is my personality. I don't buy really expensive stuff, unless it's ski gear. With bikes and cars, I don't see the value in the really expensive stuff, because IME, at that point, it's just to impress the neighbors, and that doesn't float my boat. But I do like to have stuff that looks decent and makes me want to keep it clean.


----------



## benchpress265 (Nov 7, 2006)

2004 BMC SL 01 full Dura Ace, (red/white/black) Mavic Ksyruim SSL Wheels

2006 Trail Blazer SL (extra long), gray, 17" Aluminium wheel.

The BMC fits comfortably in the back!


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

I've got a number of bikes so I'll just use the one I use most.
Cannondale System Six
Honda Element
Cannondale gets raced and the Honda drives to races. 
Perfect Match


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Car... 2007 Subaru Impreza
Bikes... 2007 KHS XC604 / 2004 KHS Flite 900

Aggressive car.. Aggressive bikes... I think they're a little similar!


----------



## batman1425 (Nov 29, 2005)

2007 Giant TCR Advanced 0 with custom Campy Build (current race bike race bike)
2005 Cannondale Six13 (previous race bike, frame and fork is looking for a good home for a reasonable adoption fee BTW...:wink5
Early 1980's steel Nishiki Century fixed gear - custom paint and custom build (Commuter)

2007 Audi A3 2.0T - Never thought I would have this much fun driving a German Wagon. Plus I can fit all of the above stuff and more in the trunk with the seats down.

Similiar...ehh... not really...


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

paketa road bike with campy chourus,
Bianchi axis CX, mixed shimano 9
specialized epic comp boing boing

those are my main rides
don't drive too much but do it in a 91 mitusbishi montero
not too similar to the bikes. it's got 4 wheels and cheeper tires!
it also ran me less then each of the above bikes. but a tank of gas lasts about 1 1/2 months  

it does store lots of bike stuff, full size pump, trainer, extra helmet, hand wash, towl, blankets and don't need to take a wheel off to roll it in the back :thumbsup: 

in general, i'm not to big on cars.
used to be when i was 16.
now, just a means to an end


----------



## ProudDaddy (Apr 19, 2006)

My on-road and off-road bikes and cars could probably be considered similar...

Road Bike: 2006 Litespeed Siena DA, Zipps
Road Car: 2002 BMW M3 SMG cab modified for track use

Mountan Bike: old school 90's Independent Fabrication hard tail
Off Road/Daily Vehicle: 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport 

They are all fast for their intended uses, but I am probably stereotyped differently depending on which ride you meet me on... :yesnod:


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> Got news for you Girch...the 85 caprice WINS


Wins what, the biggest piece of shite award?

At least its spiritual bike, the Raleigh, doesn't have holes in it like the Caprice does.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Wins what, the biggest piece of shite award?
> 
> At least its spiritual bike, the Raleigh, doesn't have holes in it like the Caprice does.


So you drive it till the wheels fall of.....I assume you own it free and clear.....
insurance =CHEAP
OBVIOUSLY maintenance is do-it-yourself
parts available at the junk yard
you want it a new color?.... brush on a new coat...ya care that it ain't perfect?...

I drive old cars.....infinitely more practical than high premiums, payments and worrying

edit: who cares that your fountain pen has a better re-sale value....lol


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> So you drive it till the wheels fall of.....I assume you own it free and clear.....
> insurance =CHEAP
> OBVIOUSLY maintenance is do-it-yourself
> parts available at the junk yard
> ...


Technically my dad owns it, but I pay for everything on it, and he'll get the money when ti sells. I keep it around mostly just to have....I drive it in the winter to avoid getting the Altima nasty, and I like having a second car to play with and keep around just in case. Next I'll buy my dad's '95 F-150.

I did buy the Altima brand new, but paid it off in two years and plan to keep it for 10+ years. Then it'll become the crap car.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Not very similar for me......

My bikes - Serotta Legend Ti and Time VXR Proteam.

My Car - 2004 Mercury Sable (company car) soon to be replaced with Toyota Prius.

My family car - Acura MDX....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

GirchyGirchy said:


> Technically my dad owns it, but I pay for everything on it, and he'll get the money when ti sells. I keep it around mostly just to have....I drive it in the winter to avoid getting the Altima nasty, and I like having a second car to play with and keep around just in case. Next I'll buy my dad's '95 F-150.
> 
> I did buy the Altima brand new, but paid it off in two years and plan to keep it for 10+ years. Then it'll become the crap car.


We have a 96 Taurus wagon a 94 pontiac sunbird,and a 2002 kia rio as well......my mom gave me the taurus (daughter has it at school) when she got her Prius, I bought the pontiac for my son, WELL used and got the kia rio new because it was cheaper than a used car (also, gets 40+ mpg) All but one of my bikes was NOS; the last one was built the year my almost 24 yr old daughter was born, but looked like new.

So you're gonna tun over the $200 to dad when the Caprice sell huh?..lol


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

853 USA steel frame bike. No car.


----------



## bike-geek (Mar 22, 2007)

2007 Specialized Tarmac Expert
2008 BMW 335i coupe


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

batman1425 said:


> 2007 Audi A3 2.0T - Never thought I would have this much fun driving a German Wagon. Plus I can fit all of the above stuff and more in the trunk with the seats down.


Wagons sure as sh¡t aren’t made like they used to be. I fit a 1983 Bally Midway Tron coin-op cabinet in my 1987 Volvo 740 turbo stickshift wagon with the rear seats folded down, and the tailgate closed all the way. Seems these days people are more likely to try and sell you a Bush/Cheney-approved 10-soldier-per-mile asphalt-wrecking 8,000+ lb. SUV to haul such seemingly simple trinkets around in. *sigh* the old days were so simple.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> So you're gonna tun over the $200 to dad when the Caprice sell huh?..lol


I always was a good son.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Wagons sure as sh¡t aren’t made like they used to be. I fit a 1983 Bally Midway Tron coin-op cabinet in my 1987 Volvo 740 turbo stickshift wagon with the rear seats folded down, and the tailgate closed all the way. Seems these days people are more likely to try and sell you a Bush/Cheney-approved 10-soldier-per-mile asphalt-wrecking 8,000+ lb. SUV to haul such seemingly simple trinkets around in. *sigh* the old days were so simple.


and ford sure shot themselves in the foot when they discontinued the Taurus. It was supposedly the most popular car they ever made. The Wagon is VERY roomy inside....Not the best economy but not 4wd either and ours still gets like 26-28 per gallon.....my daughter does very little driving so it really isn't an issue. Wondering if there are any actual stats on what percentage of 4wd owners actually NEED 4wd? I'm guessing less than 1/2


----------



## Data Junkie (Dec 31, 2006)

To be honest if I had my choice I would not have a car.

Bikes:
-07 tarmac expert
-07 hardrock comp disk

Car:
-02 Windstar

So, no. I had a couple more bikes but I donated one and the fixed gear was ran over by a car.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Car - the root of all (almost) all evil including global warming, the rise of terrorism, the obesity epidemic, slaughter of youth on the highways, asocial behavior as a result of anonymity on the road and in the communities in which we live, the war in Iraq, and the weak economy in the U.S., etc., etc.

Bike - could be part of the solution to most of above problems.

Before you say the car has nothing to do with the current economic situation, consider that the automobile has led Americans to our current lifestyle of suburban communities of expensive single-family homes with no sidewalks, no public transportation and the need to travel long distances at considerable expense ($3.50/gallon) for work, and other basic necessities. Over the years, many over-extended themselves in an attempt to afford this lifestyle and now it's payback time.

Rant over.


----------



## Data Junkie (Dec 31, 2006)

WTH does that have to do with this thread?


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

On Road:
Trek 5.2 (Performance) Madone and a Porsche Cayman S....

Off-Road:
Trek 8700 (CF Hardtail) and Toyota Land Cruiser (all set up for rockcrawling).


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

Car requirement -- has to be able to hold inside

1 - road or mountainbike, wheels on and ready to roll

and

1 - 9ft.6-in. long x 23 inch wide Longboard surfboard singlefin.

and a variety of windsurfing gear stashed next to the bike and under the longboard.

or

4 mountain bikes side-by-side, wheels on and ready to roll.

Smallest, least expensive low-mileage, used vehicle I found that could handle it all inside was a Dodge Grand Caravan. 

The whole family's 4 MTB's takes advanced dishwasher loading logistics skills, but it can be done with a bit of forethought. The Longboard runs from front arm rest to back window, or down the side of the passenger seats.

The road bike is a 7 years newer than the van and assembled at home from parts during the winter months.


----------



## Bontrager (Feb 7, 2006)

Carbon bike... Carbon car... yep..


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*definitely similar....*

main bike is a fixed gear (Soma Rush) and car is a Birkin S3/Lotus Seven....the Seven is definitely the fixed gear of the automotive world, very elemental and intense


----------



## venus (Apr 27, 2006)

My Miata matches my Trek.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Touch0Gray said:


> Wondering if there are any actual stats on what percentage of 4wd owners actually NEED 4wd? I'm guessing less than 1/2


The figures are slightly smaller than those for people who actually need Cadillac Escalades, Suburbans, Explorers, Mountaineers, Tahoes, or any other 2 ton metal phallus.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

since 3 of my bikes were NOS, I would like to be able to match it with a NOS car.....I want a 1995 Plymouth neon like the one we gave my daughter. It has been getting 45 to 55 mpg for close to a 1/4 million miles!........


----------



## Rocket-Sauce (Nov 9, 2005)

1989 Merckx 7-11 replica stock with full original Dura Ace
1990 Bridgestone RB-1 updated/upgraded with 2005-2008 Campagnolo
1995 Fat City "Slim Chance" track frame. My daily driver. 
1995 Yeti ARC FRO updated in 2000 with full XTR
2006 Pinarello Galileo Ultegra

I personally no longer own a car + bike everywhere. My wife, however, drives an '07 Prius. Before that we had a 2001 Audi A4 Avant (wagon) that I chipped to 250 bhp, H&R coil overs, Magnaflow etc....


----------



## Davoosie (Mar 17, 2007)

Red & White Merckx Leader 
Blue, Red & Celeste Bianchi Cross Concept
Silver Bianchi Oetzi

'07 black VW Jetta


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

cyclust said:


> Bike is a 06 Cannondale Synapse carbon, vehicle is a 99 Ford F150 with *334,000 miles *on it. Thier values are probably pretty close, though the bike gets treated much better.


Holy crap! What job do you have?


----------



## Dr. Placebo (May 8, 2007)

2000 VW Passat lightly modded
2007 Trek 1000 lightly modded

I guess so?


----------



## robbyracer (May 30, 2007)

Bike: 2008 Cannondale Synapse 7 w/ about 200 miles on it.

Car: 1993 Toyota 4Runner w/ 160,000 miles on it.

Similar? They're both silver but the 4Runner climbs over rocks and steep trails better, the Synapse is probably faster though.


----------



## funktekk (Jul 29, 2006)

bike: BMC SLT 01
car BMW 325

they both start with BM... and end in numbers.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

funktekk said:


> they both start with BM...


I don't know what to say.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

GirchyGirchy said:


> I don't know what to say.


Either Barry Manilow obsession or...


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

sevencycle said:


> Scott CR1 Custom 13lb Build *&* Audi A6 Custom Tuned 360hp


Well aren't you something!


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Its like this...*

My bike is a Luxury and is what I really *WANT*. CR1 w/ full Campy Record
My car is a necessity and is what I *NEED*. 1998 Ford Expedition.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*My son doesn't borrow the bike*

They are both comfortable and handle well. The bike is comparatively slow but that's not it's fault. The bike has well over twice the miles

Merlin Extralight summer bike
Waterford X-11 with fenders and cross tires - winter bike
BMW 328xi - also good in the snow


----------



## akatsuki (Aug 12, 2005)

Lynskey R210- a sweet, rare, handcrafted Ti bike

Porsche Boxster- a German engineered roadster with so-so mileage with amazing agility through the curves.

Maybe, but even though I love my car, I would rather cycle to work.


----------



## Xyphis (Feb 28, 2008)

2008 Marin Mill Valley
2005 Giant Cypress DX
1985 Specialized Allez SE

vs.

2006 Infiniti G35
1994 Lotus Esprit S4
1965 Ford Mustang Convertible

Hmm, I guess two are red and two are silver......

When I was a bit younger and the Allez was NEW I drove a Datsun 510. I think it was all of 88HP. I wish I could be half of the cyclist I was then.

Always uncomfortable when i post about personal accumulations. Although I am a bit of a car nut and love to talk about the things I have (and want to have) I sometimes worry that these posts become more about bragging than it is about the OP's original suggestion. Lot of nice cars talked about above, and a ton of cars that remind me of my Datsun when I was in my early 20's

Best of luck to all of you


----------



## elo (Jan 28, 2008)

06 Pinarello Gallileo
04 Chevy Tahoe

Early 90s Specialized Stump Jumper MTB


----------



## Gus Riley (Feb 18, 2004)

My bike: Aegis Aro Svelt with 9 spd Dura Ace 

My car: 1963 Jaguar XKE series 1


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Gus Riley said:


> My car: 1963 Jaguar XKE series 1


So far, you have the nicest car. Verrrry nice indeed!!!


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

ukiahb said:


> main bike is a fixed gear (Soma Rush) and car is a Birkin S3/Lotus Seven....the Seven is definitely the fixed gear of the automotive world, very elemental and intense


Another Birkin owner/driver. How cool is that?

The funny thing about my bike - car combo is that I'm pretty sure my bike is taller than my car.

Dave


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

David Kirk said:


> How cool is that?
> 
> Dave


pretty damn kewl if you ask me.

k


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

caterham said:


> pretty damn kewl if you ask me.
> 
> k


Dunno man, looks like that brown 1975 Volvo 242 is on your tail.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> So far, you have the nicest car. Verrrry nice indeed!!!


+1!!! One of my favorite cars ever. Especially the Series I/I-1/2


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

I ride a $3500 bike and drive a $500 truck. I think I got my priorities straight.


----------



## Blue Sugar (Jun 14, 2005)

CAR: 1998 BMW 328is. The beloved E36. Sport and cold weather packages. The "big" 2.8 litre motor. Manual tranny. 

BIKE: LeMond Zurich full 853, Ultegra 10, Race Lite wheels.

Both are traditional "function over form" type vehicles that eschew gimmicks in favor of proven technology, 
and perform better than their prices or spec sheets would suggest. Both are or will become classics. I get
more than my share of compliments on both. 

The car has about 110K on it now and is still as fast and solid as the day I bought it.


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

07 TCR Advanced
04 NRS1
99 GMC Sierra
80 Z28 needs lots of lovin(at least its sitting in a garage 3hrs away)


----------



## Mad_Hun (Jul 3, 2007)

2007 Cannondale Synapse Aluminum

1997 Honda Civic
2006 BMW Z4 3.0si

I think there's some similarity there. I view Cannondale as the Honda / BMW of the bike world . . . a relatively high-volume manufacturer that has operated as an independent vanguard company with a bent towards sporty products.

Being a car nut, I always draw parallels. Here are a few more:

Trek = GM / Toyota
Specialized = Nissan
Colnago = Ferrari (that was easy)

Maybe I'm crazy.


----------



## ifcjti (Jun 14, 2004)

*Bikes + car*

Bikes: Parlee Z1
IF CJ Ti

Car: Audi S6

Zoom, Zoom!


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Winner....*



wipeout said:


> hmm, 1982 tommasini fixie and a 2008 corvette.


Winner of *Most Not Similar. *


----------



## SimianSpeedster (Mar 13, 2008)

*cars and bikes*

My bikes: 2007 Schwinn fastback sport Bought at a deep discount this winter (an upgrade from my 2004 Schwinn super sport) 
2007 Gary Fisher Wahoo. The most reasonable way I could find to get into MTB after riding on a borrowed bike with my brother in texas

My cars: 2005 Kia Spectra 5 Little hatchy wagon thing .. sold my mustang and bought this when I Got married/bought a house. Was the most environmentally responsible Car that met my needs Took my bike to the dealership to be sure It would fit inside!
1975 Ford Gran Torino bought clapped out back in 01 and restored (not modded) it. Is a lovely shade of pukey green that I think best represents that era 

Similar? I guess so .. none of them are anything fancy but get the job done.


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe? They all ride rough as hell for what they are.....wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## LO^OK (Feb 1, 2008)

Interesting thread, never thought about it. Obviously within budgetary constrains a single mind choices will follow a pattern. I value individuality; love classic look; whenever possible I choose a second hand item for the reason I believe it's more environmentally responsible; I am appreciative of quality engineering.

Bike: Look 281 (also would love to get my hands Vitus Dural and/or a TVT)
Car: Porsche 968


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

Cars: 
2007 Honda Elderment (primarily mine)
2003 Subaru Baja (primarily wifes)
1993 Ford Ranger

My Bikes:
2004 Lemond Tete-De-Course
2006 Lemond Fillmore Fixie
2007 Yeti 575 Race Disk

Wifes Bikes:
2003 Santa Cruz Julianna
2005 Gary Fisher Marlin Disc
2004? Basso Coral


----------



## yurky22 (Sep 1, 2007)

Bike: 2008 Wilier Izoard

Car: I may get one someday~


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

Marin Verona.... Nissan altima... uh they both need work

Turning Japanese... the boring but true story http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHb1IFPtlWs


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Zanardi NSX & Dinan S3 E36 M3. The pictures are from Mt. Hamilton - one at the observatory and the other at home. It does occasionally snow in Silicon Valley. They're both visually stock but both are supercharged and uh, are no longer stock at all... The M3 was driven by Steve Dinan (the [in]famous BMW tuner) in the 1999 (or 2000?) One Lap of America and was the top placing BMW. I bought it from him shortly afterwards. Similarity to bikes? All of them have taken a hit on the go-fast crack pipe, but the bike parts are much cheaper.


----------



## Xyphis (Feb 28, 2008)

Xyphis said:


> 2008 Marin Mill Valley
> 2006 Giant Cypress DX
> 1985 Specialized Allez SE
> 
> ...


Didn't know we were doing pics:



















or




















(Still waiting on the Mill Valley to be delivered. The G35 is a dealer pic but is identical to my daily driver. Gotta get the camera away from the wife and kids and shot some.)

The Cypress and the Ford are most definitely NOT a match:










Once I get them all together in a bike rack I'll post the comparison  










Spring is finally here, and I've got that car show fever going. Thanks for letting me share. I doubt the car forums would give a rats arse about what bike I ride (at least the ones without motors  )


----------



## Alan Ross (Mar 2, 2002)

2003 LITESPEED Veneto just upgraded to Campy Chorus Winwood bar etc

2005 WRX STI *not stock


----------



## PissedOffCil (Jan 3, 2008)

Bikes :
1) '06 Norco Six One
2) Custom built XC hardtail ('08 Norco Charger frame, Reba team fork, XC717 rims, BB7 brakes, mostly XT drivetrain, etc.)
3) '08 Kuota Ksano with ROL Volant wheels

Car : '07 Toyota Matrix

Question : How can such different bikes be similar to a single car?


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Didn't realize how rich some of you all are.. Wanna help a brother out.. haha.


----------



## rboseley (Sep 28, 2007)

Just like people look like their dogs - I think people's cars reflect their bikes:

CARS; 2006 BMW 3 Series (Current)
2008 BMW M3 (IF things go well)

BIKES: 2008 Trek 5.2PRO

2004 Trek 5500

 :aureola:


----------



## spinwax (Nov 28, 2007)

Heck, I will change it up a little. 

2008 Felt F2, Dura Ace.


2008 Skater based kevlar/kusco 108 mph Tunnel/Cat. The boat is a closer match than any of our vehicles


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Bike:
2009 Orbea Orca currently upgrading from 07/08 Orca
2008 Orbea Alma Absalon
2007 Fuji Track Single Speed
1994 Cannondale Killer-V F700

Car:
2003 Mercedes E240 Avantgarde
2004 Porsche Cayenne S









Jim


----------



## Balderick (Jul 11, 2006)

Subaru Outback H6/Argon18 Platinum
Toyota Corolla/Giant TCR2


----------



## juicemansam (Nov 26, 2007)

My car is a '94 Prism and my main ride is a home-built Bottechia framed CF 78 with SRAM Force (full group) 50/34-11/23, XRP wheels with Verdestein tires. I'd say that my car is not like my bike, especially because in the mix of my bikes I have a Specialized Transition Comp. I've only defiled my bike with the Specialized's wheelset because I'm not strong enough to do the hills at Wildflower with an 11/23 cassette (wheelsets changedl; 105-12/27). But hey, a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do.


----------



## Scarpelli (Jul 6, 2006)

My two main road bikes are nearly-identical Look 585s withy Campy Record and each one is on Hyperon tubulars. 14.73 lb. and 14. 66 lb. The car is a 3190 lb. Corvette Coupe with Z51 performance package, 6-speed manual, and Corsa Sport exhaust. I like light and stiff with a big engine.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

98 Jeep Cherokee
2001 Klein Quantum Race
They're both old now, but have been very reliable and it'd be tough to give up either. I can afford better but I often just don't see the point, especially with the car. Have more bouts of new bikeitis than new caritis.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Hmm. I guess of the bikes in the stable, the one closest to my car (02 Subie Outback Sport) would be the 01 Bianchi RC Ciclocross with a mostly Centaur drivetrain and Spooky brakes. Sporty and capable of going fast enough on of off pavement, but not the best hill climber (honestly, that's more a failing of the engine on both counts).


----------



## ewanspoon (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi what is the best online bike shop to buy frames or bikes


----------



## Xyphis (Feb 28, 2008)

ewanspoon said:


> Hi what is the best online bike shop to buy frames or bikes


 








STAY ON TOPIC....STAY ON TOPIC....


----------



## scooterpilot (May 14, 2007)

Here's my new 2008 Roubaix Expert Compact SL and my little Red Chevy.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Maybe. .*

2005 Colnago C50, and my car is a 2006 BMW M3 coupe. I also have a 1987 Volkswagen Scirocco 16V for a beater.


----------



## rlim (Oct 28, 2007)

Bikes: Vintage 80's Guerciotti Strada SL, 2008 Guerciotti Ares

Cars: 1998 BMW 328i, 1999 Porsche 996 Carrera


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

My race bike was worth more than my car, but just changed the car to get a more powerful one !! Specalized Tarmac 2007 and a Seat leon Cupra R.

Pictures are available on my site below.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Bikes:
Serotta Legend TI
Motobecane Fixie
Dyno Cruiser
Schwinn Twinn Tandem
Schwinn Unicycle

Vehicles:
2003 Honda Civic Hybrid
2000 Dodge Dakota Quad Cab

Guess I have a little bit of a bunch of different stuff.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Felt F3
Specialized Epic
BMW 540i - 14 mpg
BMW 325i


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine are almost identical.
a black fondriest with campy an eastons and a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Ltd with 175,000 miles. Perfect for mashing big gears, or spinning with small gears, up and down hills. I weigh high 190's
jeep is strong and steady, I schlep tons of liturature, samples and tools, frequently on construction sites.
I've NEEDED my low gear 4wd several times over the years. I love my jeep, and I'm hoping to alter my position in my company to alleviate need for a vehicle.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I guess there is a similarity in the commonness of both my vehicles...

2005 Cannondale R1000
1999 Honda Accord LX

Pretty standard stuff. I create the excitement with my devastating good looks and my rapists' wit.


----------



## nachomc (Aug 31, 2006)

I drive a Subaru and ride an Epic Comp (07) and a Tarmac Comp (08).


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

One of these things is not like the others....

Bikes:

'01 Cannondale R600
'97 Giant Iguana MTB - Budget SS build in progress

Motorcycles:

'01 Kawasaki KLR 650
'07 Buell Ulysses

Truck:

'08 Ford F-150 FX4 S'Crew


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

Same = they are all dirty most of the time......and all paid for!

98 Jeep Grand Cherokee

Gunnar Roadie!

Zion 29er SS
GF 29er HT
GF 29er FS


----------



## piette (Jul 15, 2006)

Bikes: 2008 Trek Pilot 5.0/ 2004 Trek 1200/ 2007 Trek 7.2 FX WSD (for the wife)/2007 Trek Mystic(for the daughter)
Cars: 1969 Chevy Chevelle SS that sucks more gas than most of your cars combined
1998 Chevy 4x4 SIlverado
2000 Chevy venture mini van
1992 Chevy Camaro Z28 

Only real similarity is that I seem to get addicted to one particular brand 

Jeff


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I'll play, ride (Audi S4) and road bike (BCM SLC01):










Guess I need more rides for the Cross bike, MTB, Single Speed and Tri bikes...


----------



## DaleH (Apr 5, 2008)

2008 WIlier Le Roi Chrome Bronze Campy Record Eurus

2006 Honda ELement Stock

Not really


----------



## 1speed_Mike (Feb 16, 2004)

My new toyz: 2008 Stevens SLC Team and 2008 VW GTI


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Colnago Dream HP
Frankenstein winter cyclocross bike (I am not sure of the frame manufacturer as its covered with high quality engine primer)

Passat V6 4motion
Chrysler 1972 Newport (aircraft carrier)


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

Not similar at all. German v. Italian

Bike: 2006 Wilier Thor carbon w/ DA
Car: 1985 BMW 318i

Although I usually drive my 1991 4 cylinder Ranger. I'm usually carrying stuff when I bother driving.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

mandovoodoo said:


> Not similar at all. German v. Italian
> 
> Bike: 2006 Wilier Thor carbon w/ DA
> Car: 1985 BMW 318i
> ...


Not similar at all???? 

They're both European. Both countries were Axis powers. They were possibly made just a few hundred miles from each other.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

StillRiding said:


> Car - the root of all (almost) all evil including global warming, the rise of terrorism, the obesity epidemic, slaughter of youth on the highways, asocial behavior as a result of anonymity on the road and in the communities in which we live, the war in Iraq, and the weak economy in the U.S., etc., etc.
> 
> Bike - could be part of the solution to most of above problems.
> 
> ...


Well said. I agree on all points. And I love your avatar. Huge Mad Magazine fan, particularly Al Jaffee. If I weren't a hetero-male, I would soooooo stalk you....


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

StillRiding said:


> Car - the root of all (almost) all evil including global warming, the rise of terrorism, the obesity epidemic, slaughter of youth on the highways, asocial behavior as a result of anonymity on the road and in the communities in which we live, the war in Iraq, and the weak economy in the U.S., etc., etc.
> 
> Bike - could be part of the solution to most of above problems.
> 
> ...


Dude drives a Range Rover, I'm sure.


----------



## mandovoodoo (Aug 27, 2005)

brentster said:


> Not similar at all????
> 
> They're both European. Both countries were Axis powers. They were possibly made just a few hundred miles from each other.


The culture is extremely different. I can tell an Italian violin from a German violin instantly. And Italian and German food. Very different.


----------



## G-Live (Apr 20, 2004)

ahhh.nevermind......


----------



## xjaysonx (Mar 5, 2008)

road - 08 Giant tcr advance isp, record,zero g's,mavics,

mountian - niner sir nine single speed, xtr,king,avid

car - spot single speed cross frame, fsa,campy,king,dt 190s.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

xjaysonx said:


> road - 08 Giant tcr advance isp, record,zero g's,mavics,
> 
> mountian - niner sir nine single speed, xtr,king,avid
> 
> car - spot single speed cross frame, fsa,campy,king,dt 190s.



You have a single speed car? Is it like a Model T or something?


----------



## xjaysonx (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I had a 07 yukon xl. I live in down town Colorado springs, and the bike shop I work at is 3.8 miles from my house. I sold my truck 2 years ago and now only cycle.

www.coloradocyclist.com

buy something from me today!


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

brentster said:


> You have a single speed car? Is it like a Model T or something?


Could be a Tesla Roadster. The planned two speed didn't turn out to be robust enough, so the initial production started with a single speed. Performance took a bit of a hit so instead of great sports car performance, it only has good performance. A friend of mine used to work there, so I got to see several of the prototypes.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I like my aged rides including the cars. 

Bikes: French '89 Vitus 979 and an Italian '88 Atala with Japanese flavoring-Shimano.
Cars: '80 Toyota Celica, '97 Lexus LS


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

Number9 said:


> Could be a Tesla Roadster. The planned two speed didn't turn out to be robust enough, so the initial production started with a single speed. Performance took a bit of a hit so instead of great sports car performance, it only has good performance. A friend of mine used to work there, so I got to see several of the prototypes.



The electric motor is superior to the Internal Combustion Engine. The electric motor produces maximum torque at 0 rpm and can turn much faster than normal ICEs. For a regular car, you only need one gear. Tesla picked a 2 speed so that they could get to ~130 MPH and have a ~4 sec 0-60. Eliminating the transition is a good way to save weigh, cost, space, maintenance, improve reliability and dirve-ability.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Killroy said:


> The electric motor is superior to the Internal Combustion Engine. The electric motor produces maximum torque at 0 rpm and can turn much faster than normal ICEs. For a regular car, you only need one gear. Tesla picked a 2 speed so that they could get to ~130 MPH and have a ~4 sec 0-60. Eliminating the transition is a good way to save weigh, cost, space, maintenance, improve reliability and dirve-ability.


Except that without the 2-speed, it's slow. That sucks. I already have a supercharged Zanardi NSX and a supercharged Dinan S3 E36 M3, both of which are much faster than the "production" Tesla. If the Tesla isn't faster, why buy it? BTW, my friend at Tesla quit and they've just done a bridge loan round (instead of a proper next series investment). What does that tell you?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Number9 said:


> Except that without the 2-speed, it's slow. That sucks. I already have a supercharged Zanardi NSX and a supercharged Dinan S3 E36 M3, both of which are much faster than the "production" Tesla. If the Tesla isn't faster, why buy it? BTW, my friend at Tesla quit and they've just done a bridge loan round (instead of a proper next series investment). What does that tell you?


What does that tell me? That they don't want to give up any equity in the company. They'd rather take on more debt. At the super low rates these days of about 6%, why not?

It's kinda odd that your comparing the "production" tesla to your supercharged cars.

I imagine if you wanted to, you could supercharge nearly anything and with the right amount of money and desire, it would beat any production car. Good luck with the warranties.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

brentster said:


> What does that tell me? That they don't want to give up any equity in the company. They'd rather take on more debt. At the super low rates these days of about 6%, why not?
> 
> It's kinda odd that your comparing the "production" tesla to your supercharged cars.
> 
> I imagine if you wanted to, you could supercharge nearly anything and with the right amount of money and desire, it would beat any production car.


Uhm, the bridge loan rates aren't exactly tracking the fed funds rate. If they can't entice more equity capital, the bridge becomes a pier... Not good. A bridge isn't done to preserve equity, as it converts at the next round pricing - assuming they can find a bigger set of fools.

And as far as comparing cars, it's totally fair to compare cars (modified or not) as long as they're in the same resultant price bracket. But hey, feel free to go ahead and make an unsecured deposit if you love it so much...


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Pinarello Paris 

GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab

Both the perfect tool for the job.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

El Scorcho said:


> Pinarello Paris
> 
> GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab
> 
> Both the perfect tool for the job.



I would say those are nothing alike. If you owned a cargo bike then, it would be similar to a Truck, but not a Pinarello Paris.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

Killroy said:


> I would say those are nothing alike. If you owned a cargo bike then, it would be similar to a Truck, but not a Pinarello Paris.


He didn't say they were alike, he said they were both perfect for their jobs.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

GirchyGirchy said:


> He didn't say they were alike, he said they were both perfect for their jobs.


True. However the original poster asked: *Your bike and Your car. Similar?*


----------



## 99trek5200 (Jan 26, 2007)

*But...*



StillRiding said:


> Car - the root of all (almost) all evil including global warming, the rise of terrorism, the obesity epidemic, slaughter of youth on the highways, asocial behavior as a result of anonymity on the road and in the communities in which we live, the war in Iraq, and the weak economy in the U.S., etc., etc.
> 
> Bike - could be part of the solution to most of above problems.
> 
> ...


Funny, "basic necessities" how many of the bikes and associated equipment that we consume for this sport/hobby are necessities? If you have a nice bike, sell it and donate the $ to a worthy charity. Buy yourself a $25 garage sale bike (consider it recycled) and ride to a farm community to operate a manual hoe cause without combustion engines, like cars use, millions of people are going to starve. And... for gosh sakes turn off your computer as you are wasting valuable power. 

As for me:










Rev it up, dump the clutch and hold on. Woo-Hoo. Actually, my 42 year old Mustang gets fair gas mileage and by being so old it has saved many times it's fuel useage my not requiring more energy to be expended to create a new car.

What does it have in common with my :










Both are old technology but still get complements.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

i originally posted that I drive an S6 and ride a Giant. 2 weeks ago after 1 too many flats in the damn S6 I bought a Hummer H3(audi is in my garage). I'm not sure what the road race equivalent of a Hummer is....


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

My Custom Build Rocky Mountain Team Scandium is a lot like my Honda Insight. Both are weight-weenie vehicles and very efficient (hybrid car). 

The Rocky Mountain is 19-20 lb, and the Insight is 1800 lb

Both Aluminum

Both have very light tires that are low rolling resistance. On the mountain bike, I run a Kenda Karma up front and a No Tubes Crow in the rear. Both mountain bike tires are very light and very fast rolling for what they are.

On my mountain bike, I selected each and every component as a trade of weight, performance and cost. The Insight is the same, so many parts of the car have been optimize: Lightweight structure throughout, very efficient hybrid drive train, optimized aerodynamics all over the body, and low rolling resistance. 

In order to be so light, certain small scarifies are made. The Rocky Mountain is a 1X9, so it has even fewer gears than a road bike. The Insight has only two seats. Despite these compromises, the both the 1X9 Gearing and 2 seats are very capable.


----------



## Killroy (Feb 9, 2006)

StillRiding said:


> Car - the root of all (almost) all evil including global warming, the rise of terrorism, the obesity epidemic, slaughter of youth on the highways, asocial behavior as a result of anonymity on the road and in the communities in which we live, the war in Iraq, and the weak economy in the U.S., etc., etc.
> 
> Bike - could be part of the solution to most of above problems.
> 
> ...


 
Sad, but true. The car is a beautiful thing that Americans love and I love, but it has a ugly side. 

Well if you put your sustainability hat on, the private car has scarred the landscape, making traveling by any other means (biking, walking, train, light rail) extremely difficult and dangerous. If you are a regular bike commuter you already know this. If you don’t bike commute, you probably don’t because you have become dependent on the private car also. 

No matter how smug you are in your clean Prius or Tesla. That fact is that today it takes 3000lbs compact car, to transport a 180 lb person to work 10m miles. Talk about inefficient. The car also dominates city space, sucks down energy, spews poison and spills blood in accidents. 

The bike on the other hand is only 25 lb of low maintenance bliss, takes biofuel, and other than getting run over bike cars, cycling fatalities are tiny.

So, on some levels the car and bike dont comapare.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

BIKE: Jamis steel with veloce, Giant TCR with centaur, Look 595 with Record, Old steel no name Trackie with bitsa, Ellsworth Truth with xo and my project bike 595 in tt mode.

CAR: Well er um, my old postie bike and a lock

Similar? yes very, although the cars performance is not so hot


----------



## rbento11 (May 20, 2008)

I'm a car guy, so this is a good first post...

2005 Subaru STi 
2007 Trek 5000
2007 Giant Reign 2

One is light and fast, the other is made for some decent size hits (compared to the car's rally heritage)...so I guess yes, somewhat similar


----------



## bwhite_4 (Aug 29, 2006)

06 Colnago E1 w/ Record
01 VW Golf 1.8 Turbo .... 

Turbo is about the only thing they have in common


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

My bike










My car (Ford XR5 Turbo)


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

FTR said:


> My bike
> 
> 
> 
> My car (Ford XR5 Turbo)



Thats one awesome looking Ford. What country are you in? Palm trees? Brazil?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

brentster said:


> Thats one awesome looking Ford. What country are you in? Palm trees? Brazil?


Australia.
The XR5 runs a 2.5l 5 cylinder Volvo engine.


----------



## tongaroo (Oct 31, 2004)

Turner 5-Spot (but I also have a Look AL384 that I really like),

Jeep Wrangler Rubicon


----------



## jmr986 (Mar 17, 2002)

*I have ...*

'01 Boxster
'02 Trek 5200
'08 Subaru Impreza 5 door
'98 Cannondale H300 hybrid

hhhhmmmmmm the bikes do match the cars!!!!


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

FTR said:


> My bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the Moots. Nice. What size is it?


----------



## bluebug32 (Dec 13, 2006)

I definitely considered how my new car's color would jive with the bikes it was carrying.

3 konas (green and blue) on a blue Subaru Outback Sport


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

tferris said:


> I really like the Moots. Nice. What size is it?


It is a 59cm compact.


----------



## russotto (Oct 3, 2005)

1999 Mazda Miata (10th anniversary edition)
2005 Specialized Allez Elite Double

About the only similarity is they've both got manual transmissions.


----------



## Canecreekfreak (Jul 7, 2005)

Car: 2006 Mazda MX-5 (Miata). Silver, 6-speed, Kosei wheels, lowered 1.5", etc.
Bike(s): 2008 Cannondale Six13, SRAM Rival, Cane Creek wheels.
(2005 Giant NRS, SRAM 9-speed, Cane Creek wheels.)
Similar: The road bike and car- yeah, sorta. They're both quick and handle really well, and have manual transmissions.


----------



## llvllatt (Jul 23, 2005)

Bike - Kona King Zing, R-SYS and DA
Car - Brown 85 Chevette, 2dr, auto()

Similarities? Uhh... *Edit* - Similar top speed and acceleration!


----------



## pbullblue (Apr 12, 2008)

My bikes and car are very similar, as basic as can be, fun and slow.
89 Schwinn World fixed conversion
1956 VW Beetle


----------



## s1y6rin (Mar 30, 2009)

My ride: '03 Nissan 350Z +nismo/Volk parts.
My girlfriend: '07 LeMond Zurich w/Deda, Look and Fulcrum jewelry.
My Mistress: '08 Isaac Joule-Aerotic after a 3T/Zipp augmentation.

I fool around with each of them on equal time.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

That's got to be a new record thread dredge.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Kinda...car is old, bike is old... With the bike I can update it, the car wouldn't be cost effective.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

Weekend toys:Custom Parlee bike, Honda S2000 heavily modified
The work horse: Blue Competition RC4, Daily driver Subaru Outback Wagon 
In the stable: Kona Lava Dome for hauling the kids.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

Car- BMW 525i white/black with black wheels
Bike- Scott Addict white/black with black wheels

Most similar features; awesome chassis, motor does not put out enough power.

Not too much into weight on the bike yet because I can't afford lighter materials than what I already have but in my 325i I've stripped all unnecessary weight from the car, trying to do the same to the bike but then I wouldn't have anything to sit on.


----------



## murbike (Jan 22, 2004)

Lemond Sarthe/2001 Nissan Pathfinder - no similarity.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Race bicycle: Motobecane Immortal Pro
Primary car: Smart Fourtwo

Similarities: Both French in origin with Asian and other national influences. The Moto is a French name, but is made in Taiwan, with Japanese and US components. The Smart is actually built in France, but sports a Mitsubishi engine and the factory is owned by Mercedes Benz.

Both get little respect until the results are obvious. The Moto shows its worth when I reach the T2 transition area with a very respectable bike leg time, and the Smart does so when I refuel the car after 2 weeks of use and it only takes 6 gallons to fill the tank.


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

I ride a kestrel rt-900 its a cool bike with decent mavik wheels sram red and it's light.

Drive a beat up 1995 nissan 4cyl p/u.

The only similarity is that acceleration is about the same for both of them.


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

hmm. 2004 LeMond Buenos Aires (carbon and steel composite frame) with Easton EA70 wheels, and a stock 2001 LeMond Nevada City

1997 Saturn SL1, 2005 Dodge Grand Caravan, 1969 Buick GS400, 1969 Chev Chevelle convertible, 1964 Austin Healey 3000

I'm with BuenosAires:

Um....I don't know.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

My car weighs 7700lbs. My bike weighs 16. Similar? You decide.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm lets see..

Road
Felt F95 Easton Wheels daily rider
2011 SuperSix Cannondale (ordering)

MT
Schwinn S10 full XTR and Spinergy
Super-V Cannondale

2004 F250 Crew Cab King Ranch 4x4
2001 Lexus GS400
1990 Porsche 928 S4


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

the bikes are Fuji RC team, easton ec90 wheels, campy mix
Guerciotti new slx, AC sprint 350 wheels, campy mix
Litespeed Firenza, AC sprint 350 wheels, campy mix
Blue RC7, Ac sprint 350 wheels, campy mix
Prolitariat True temper frame, AC sprint 350 wheels, campy mix

Cars, 94 toyota Corolla, 1998 engine, who cares
97 Honda civic, who cares.
Yep, seeing a pattern. need to buy more frames with AC sprint 350 wheels and campy mix drivetrain.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

My Tarmac matches the color of my Ride thats about it.lol

MidwestPlaya


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

HA! Not even close. 

Bike: 2010 BMC Pro Machine, Campy Chorus, Custom wheels, etc.
Car: 1999 Toyota Tacoma pick-up.


----------



## dot (Mar 4, 2004)

both the car and the bike are acid green.


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

David Kirk said:


> Another Birkin owner/driver. How cool is that?
> 
> The funny thing about my bike - car combo is that I'm pretty sure my bike is taller than my car.
> 
> Dave



AWESOME!!!!


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

JoelS said:


> Car: 1999 Toyota Tacoma pick-up.


My dad had one except it was a 2000. There was a recall on them - something to do with excessive rusting of the under-body. Toyota bought it back from my pops for close to 14K even though it was almost 10 years old. Look into it.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hummm. . .*

Car is a 2006 BMW M3 coupe, and road ride is a 2009 Wilier LeRoi with campy record 10.


----------



## turtleclimber (Oct 17, 2008)

B5 A4; APR chipped, 18" wheels, Stoptech brakes
2008 Cannondale Six13 (most similar)
2006 Cannondale Cyclocross
2006 Cannondale Prophet (least similar)

I guess I think of my car and the Six13 similar because they both handle well but still with a touch of comfort ... and while I've done work on the motor in each, they still could use more 

To make it more interesting ... we've also got a Subaru Outback 2.5XT (turbo) and an F250 turbo diesel in the garage too...


----------



## 1017 (May 27, 2010)

2009 CAAD 9, Record Chorus mix, WCS Bar/Stem/SP, Open Pro+Chorus wheels.

2005 Acura TL 

Yes, handles well more car (or bike) then I really need. Clean (tinted, matching parts).


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bikes:
2006 Specialized Allez - I love this bike!
2009 Specialized Tricross - Ugh, when I need it, I like it (I'd love it if I didn't have an Allez)

Cars:
2007 Porsche GT3 - I love this car!
2010 BMW M3 - Ugh, when I need it, I like it (I'd love it if I didn't have a GT3)


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bikes:
2006 Specialized Allez - I love this bike!
2009 Specialized Tricross - Ugh, when I need it, I like it (I'd love it if I didn't have an Allez)

Cars:
2007 Porsche GT3 - I love this car!
2010 BMW M3 - Ugh, when I need it, I like it (I'd love it if I didn't have a GT3)

edit: Ugh, sorry... double post


----------



## mustang1 (Feb 7, 2008)

bauerb said:


> i originally posted that I drive an S6 and ride a Giant. 2 weeks ago after *1 too many flats in the damn S6 I bought a Hummer* H3(audi is in my garage). I'm not sure what the road race equivalent of a Hummer is....


This is too funny
(I mean that in a nice way).

Ps: I love some of the old Mustangs posted here and I've also been a Corvette fan.


----------



## illlili (Jul 14, 2010)

supersix, cosmic carbone - M3.. Sadly sold the car for some financial headroom....


----------



## calle_betis (Jun 30, 2006)

bikes: 2008 Colnago CLX w/SRAM Force, 2006 Masi Nouva Strada, 1991 Giant Boulder ATX MTB
Cars: 2010 Suburu Outback turbo, 2007 Jeep Wrangler


----------



## zipp2001 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bikes: 2 Zipp2001's

Cars: Smart Car & Jeep Liberty.


----------



## RyanDe680 (Jul 25, 2010)

Bike: Giant TCX2 - Great bike, love it. Inside right now on the trainer for the winter...
Car: BMW 335i - Great car, not inside on a trainer.

I will admit, I do treat them both the same.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Bike - 2011 Specialized Secteur Comp
Car - 2004 Audi A6 S-Line


----------



## ntb1001 (Jan 19, 2010)

2010 Cervelo S2 with Campy Record 11

2010 Ford F150 FX4 SuperCrew Cab

other bikes Litespeed Classic with Campy Record10/ Crabon/ Bianchi MTN bike with Shimano SLX.
One other bike...2009 Yamaha Vstar 1100 Classic.

The truck is great to haul mine & the kids bikes to their races.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

No similarities here

'10 Speicalized Roubaix
'08 Look 586 Origin Mondrian
'09 Look 586 Origin
Look KG176 SS

2004 Honda CR-V


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

2000 Toyota Tacoma SR5 4x4

2010 Raleigh Sport w/Record 10


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

RyanDe680 said:


> Bike: Giant TCX2 - Great bike, love it. Inside right now on the trainer for the winter...
> Car: BMW 335i - Great car, not inside on a trainer.
> 
> I will admit, I do treat them both the same.


If I could be buried in a car for the all eternity, it would be a 335i.

The most balanced and lazer guided car on the planet.


----------



## WEG (Nov 6, 2005)

Bikes: 2011 Felt F series, Look 585, Serotta Legend Ti, Seven Sola SS MTB, and Merlin Ti MTB (MTBs are for daily commute)

Cars: None

My wife has a Honda Pilot


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

2006 Masi Speciale Carbon (a Dedacciai steel/carbon mix) with Centaur 10.
1991 Bertoni TSX with Centaur 10.
1991 Fuso converted to fixed with mostly mid-'80's Shimano DuraAce and 600.
1987 Falcon Reynolds 531P with Record 8.
1972 Raleigh Supercourse converted to SS commuter, Sugino/Nitto/DiaCompe/Brooks.

2004 Chrysler Sebring GTC convertible.

I like "open air" travel!


----------



## kreyszig666 (Jan 6, 2010)

*cheap chinese, cheap japanese*

bike: black chinese carbon frame + black chinese carbon wheels
car: 1.8 mx5 mk1, british racing green, tan leather, wooden steering wheel
both are nice lightweight and well handling and f*ckin good value for money
the bike has the edge on fuel economy


----------



## keh16 (Nov 30, 2010)

zipp2001 said:


> Bikes: 2 Zipp2001's
> 
> Cars: Smart Car & Jeep Liberty.


Smart cars make me smile every time I see one!


----------



## DaveNYRB (Sep 3, 2010)

hmmm, not sure if it's similar. don't think so.

bike: 2010 Max Lelli Tiburzi
car: 2007 Lexus GS350 AWD


----------



## Razz72 (Oct 14, 2010)

10 Specialized Roubaix
01 Corvette roadster
Both made of similar materials :thumbsup: Hello everyone, my first post!


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Uh --- I don't own a car. So, no they are not anywhere close.


----------



## chasea (Feb 7, 2009)

My bike is a lugged steel frame with Sram Red, Edge Rims, and Chris King shiny bits. 

I don't have a car. I have a Metrocard for the subway.

No, I won't get all preachy on you. In fact, I paid for my bike by working for a few Saudi princes. So keep driving your cars, fellas. I want another bike.


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

Surly Pugsley
1987 Volvo 240


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

bike 2008 LOOK 586 Mondrian

car - 1998 red 4runner with 220k miles

nope


----------



## Midwest Playa (Sep 12, 2008)

This is a good thread, I was able to come up with a solution in combining both my car and my bicycle to make sure they match up

Midwest Playa

"Cycling is a Poor mans transportation and a Rich mans Hobby"


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

Bikes:
former: 2001 kinesis mtb
current:2008 GT Transeo 3.0 
current:2011 Cannondale CAAD10-5

Cars:
former: 2000 Toyota Yaris 1.0 (2000-2008)
current: 2008 SEPTA token (2008-2011)
future :idea:: 2012 SEPTA token


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

2001 cervelo prodigy ultegra
2011 felt z5 105 ksyrium

2009 Honda civic lx bone stock


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Bikes:
Trek 560 (sold)
1994 Cannondale R600 2.8 (sold)
2004 Cannondale R1000 CAAD8 Optimo
2011 Cannondale SuperSix Hi-Mod

Cars:
1995 Acura Integra LS (sold)
2004 Nissan 350Z (sold)
2006 Porsche Cayman S (sold)
2007 Ferrari F430 (sold)
2009 Porsche Cayman S w/ custom Borla exhaust (current car), 342hp


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

I dunno, my cars tend to be stripped down basic transportation, my bikes, well I'm more apt to spend money to get something I'm comfortable with.

The bike is a LeMond Buenos Aires with the spine frame. The car is a 1997 Saturn SL1.

But, you don't see LeMond bikes often (I've seen I think 6 in the last 4 years and two of them are mine  )

AND, you don't see classic Buick's very often either, so there ya go.


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

I'll take "not similar" for $1000....

Bikes:
198? Ciöcc Mockba '80
19?? Ciöcc cyclocross (frameset)
1988 Cannondale 3.0 (mtb)
1991 Scapin XP (mtb)
1992 Ciöcc SL
1996 Bianchi Cross Project
1997 Cramerotti Oria Cromor
1998 Bellesi Genius
1999 Dirt Works Cannibal (mtb)
2008 Pegoretti Responsorium
2010 Pelizzoli Corsa GP

Car:
1988 Jeep Cherokee


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

My car: '07 Dodge Magnum

My ride: '11 Felt Z85

I would say the only similarity is my car is black and my bike is mostly black.


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

They both get rode hard and put away wet...so yeah I guess they're similar. 

06 Felt F55 - DA7800 and 03 S10 backandforthtowork/shithauler


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

In my case bike and car are not at all similar

Main Road Bike purpose = custom built for fit, smooth shifting, and relatively light for climbing
Value = more than the car (but less expensive to replace)

Car purpose = good for carrying 4 bikes, surfboards and their riders 
Value = less than the bike (but more expensive to replace)


----------



## inayim (Aug 28, 2011)

my bike: giant defy 3 with sora grouo
car: 1995 mitsubishi eclipse with an engine that is currently half taken apart by me.

i like my bike way better, all my car does is make me angry


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

primary vehicle -- Chevy Silverado 2500hd crew cab pickup w/ Duramax diesel.

road bike -- '08 Jamis Ventura Race.

Not very similar.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Colnago Extreme Power and a Toyota Prius. No, not really similar.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm not sure where mine fit in though LOL


----------



## PINAMAN83 (Jan 18, 2011)

2012 venge s-works & 2006 bmw m5 = both fast


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

nyvram said:


> bike 2008 LOOK 586 Mondrian
> 
> car - 1998 red 4runner with 220k miles
> 
> nope


DUDE! I've seen your Audi R8. Don't be so humble.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

2011 Tarmac SL3 Pro.
- Fast sleek pricy 

2010 Subaru Impreza base model. 
- 4 wheel drive and gets me, kids and dog where i need to go. 
- Can fit the bike in the back

Not much similar other than both are light.


----------



## Saltasylum (Nov 26, 2011)

Gavin Duras bought on Black Friday, 2002 F250 4wd crew cab 7.3 powerstroke


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Lol...I'll bite too 

Bike: 2011 S2









Car: 02 S4 Avant. Just broke 100k. Entire bike fits in the back!


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

2010 Cento Uno Superleggera
2012 Cento Uno

Wished my car was Italian too. But can't complain. 

2009 335i Msport coupe.


----------



## Travisk (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd say so... 

2011 Honda CRV (silver) 

2011 Specialized Allez (white)


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

No 
2009 Wilier Izoard, FSA K force carbon 
2011 Yeti 575 XT build
2004 Toyota Matrix SRX 6 spd. Bikes fit inside wheels on!


----------



## beckham23 (Jan 25, 2012)

08' M3...thinking about the ///M carbon racer as my next bike...badge *****, pumping up my post counts so I can actually get some review feedback or comments about the carbon racer...


----------



## icarus (Jun 6, 2007)

2012 Madone 5.5

2011 Audi A4 6-speed

Maybe, certainly doesn't match my motorcycle (07 Harley Softail Standard)


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Custom built lugged Reynolds 753 Bob Jackson, with an odd, but personalised set of bits and pieces.

Car - was a Toyota RAV4, chosen because I could fit the BJ and the wife's bikes in the back on a home-made rack. Like all Stupid Useless Vehicles, the RAV was overweight, top heavy and handled badly. Four wheel drive - why? It meant we hauled 300lb of deadweight around for the duration... 

Just replaced it with a Prius V, on account of it being one of few small wagons around. 40MPG doesn't hurt either 

Since moving to the US in 1993, every car I've owned has sat there on nearly straight roads at a pretty constant speed. Around DC and Chicago - not moving very fast either. Difficult to get passionate over the concept of sitting in a 95% race car at 5MPH in a traffic jam . 

I'd like another Morris Minor - my first car, a four door saloon, now want a three door 'Traveller' estate car for utility and bike carrying. Dashboard has two dials - speed and fuel gauge - and two switches - lights on/off, wipers on/off. Four speed manual (stick shift to y'all) . 948cc four cylinder inline, rear wheel drive. Can still remember how to change the engine oil on one.

Unlikely I'll ever have one, unless we win the lottery 

D


----------



## ChevyM14 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like to play in the dirt!


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

hmmmm...
Bikes:
2009 Pinarello Prince. Full SRAM RED
2011 Cannondale CX. SRAM Rival
Car:
2007 Honda Civic

...NO


----------



## Coldbrook (Jan 23, 2012)

One reason I'm looking at a Di2 setup is because of the M-DCT dual clutch manumatic in my 2011 M3... almost the same thing, philosophically speaking.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

I can haul another bike with this bike.


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

scottzj said:


> Hmm not sure where mine fit in though LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChevyM14 (Nov 7, 2011)

:aureola


freighttraininguphill said:


> I can haul another bike with this bike.
> 
> The road bike is usually in the back of this though. It fits better, and I wouldn't want to ride the above Sherman Tank of a bike 25 miles or more to the start of a climbing ride. [/IMG]


Nice bike Friday. I have one of thoses too. Really fun little bike. I always find it fun to pass some one on a full size bike with my little 20" bmx rims.  I did a century ride last year on mine. All i heard all day was "your going to do 100 miles on that little thing?" I would just smile and ride past them.


----------



## freighttraininguphill (Jun 7, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Bike:$6,500 Racing Steed.

Car:$2,000 POS


----------



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

2008 Trek Madone dressed in Sram Red Black

1996 Subaru Legacy with 325,000 miles dressed in rust holes.

No.


----------



## jaka (Nov 12, 2011)

Not even close my wheels on my bike cost way more than my car!


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

2012 Trek Madone 6.7 SSL and 2011 Lexus RX450h, so that's a no for me. Of course, if I had the money, then I'd buy a Lexus LFA, and then I would be able to say YES. Unfortunately, I would have to buy something a carbon fiber off road vehicle to match my Trek Top Fuel 9.9 SSL as well as a monster truck to match my Salsa Mukluk 2.


----------



## GrayBlack (Feb 8, 2012)

Bike: Roubaix Comp
Car: BMW X5

One's a car and one's a bike.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

2012 4.5 Madone
2003 Mercedes CLK 430
2008 BMW Z4

Also have a 44' Silverton Motoryacht. Do boats count in the talley?


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

scott s50 - entry level, upgrade coming real soon

2012 kia optima sx turbo - love it


----------



## Dan333sp (Aug 17, 2010)

'99 Honda Accord
'99 Cannondale R300
'99 Trek 2500 Alpha SL 
One obvious commonality there...

At least the trek was high end in its time, not so much for the other two. The Trek is also probably much better maintained than the car...


----------



## bob.satan (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't own a car

I have many bikes and motorbikes though


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't think my cars make much sense as far as relating to the bikes I own.

Car wise I own:
58 Plymouth Fury 2dr 350 golden commando 
63 Studebaker Avante supercharged 
67 Ford Galaxy 500 2dr conv
72 Chrysler Newport 4dr
79 Chev Camaro Z28
98 Ford F150

Bikes I own:
08 Kuna Lava Dome 
07 Mercian Vincitore 
88 Miyata 712 
87 Miyata Team
87 Giant Rincon 
85 Schwinn Le Tour Luxe 
84 Fuji Club 
84 Trek 660

If I had my choice, sell all my cars but one or keep all my bikes and none of my cars, I would keep the 58 Plymouth; bikes who cares, I can always walk for exercise.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

'93 Ford Ranger. Two working cylinders, and that ain't bad! (Hopefully a new car next week, though.)
'99 LeMond Buenos Aires, mostly original 105 or equivalent replacement parts
'07 Specialized Hardrock, mostly aftermarket build
'09 Kona Jake, frankenbuild
'05 Trek Portland, bought used, previous owner swapped the whole drivetrain to Rival

The truck's just a tool. It sits in front of my house most of the time. The Portland's my commuter. I would probably just dump it and do without a car if I didn't use it to get to races, mountain biking, and my girlfriend's city about 90 miles away.

The bikes are mostly just tools too. But I'm a lot more conscious of them doing things to mess with my efficiency. The LeMond is a little special, though.

If my truck and my bikes (and my skis for that matter) are related, it's that pretty much everything I own is chewed. Which is funny, because I never used to see myself that way.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

2011 Cervelo r3
2008 Mercedes c300 4matic


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

2011 Nissan Juke / 1980 Trek 710

1995 Mitsubishi Montero / 2000 Schwinn Homegrown


----------



## Gpaw44 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, a plastic bike, Specialized Roubaix Comp!
A plastic car, a 99 FRC Corvette!


----------



## dc503 (Mar 15, 2011)

11 135i
11 Tarmac Expert


----------



## Risk3233 (Nov 29, 2010)

Bikes
Soma Smoothie w/Easton fork and full Dura Ace (weekend bike)
Kestrel Evoke w/a mix of Ultegra and 105 (office lunch hour ride bike)

Cars
07 Honda Ridgeline for hauling
2000 Lexus IS 300 (wife's daily driver)
2004 Subaru STi tuned by Jarrad at PDX Tuning (my daily)
1990 Mazda Miata modified for SCCA STS class racing (weekend racer/toy)


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

25 lb. bike...
5500 lb. full-size van.......


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

wow, after looking at this thread, I fell very poor !!! LOL

I have a Garneau Xinos (with tiagra)2011 and a mazda 3 2011


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

Sure why not 

Black Caad9 made in America 

White VW-GTI not made in America


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Both elegant classics:

Bike: 2001 Serotta Classique Ti

Car: 1959 Buick Electra


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

They are both red, black, silver, and sporty so...yes. 

'09 Defy
'03 Super Duty


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Stratocruiser said:


> Both elegant classics:
> 
> Bike: 2001 Serotta Classique Ti
> 
> Car: 1959 Buick Electra


I love that year and model of Buick, that had a fantastic design to it. Very cool. doesn't quite fit the bike though, however the trunk will swallow the bike whole.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

froze said:


> I love that year and model of Buick, that had a fantastic design to it. Very cool. doesn't quite fit the bike though, however the trunk will swallow the bike whole.


Froze, looks like you have lots of cool classics yourself!

You're right, though; the Buick looks more like an airplane than a bicycle! 

The bike has subsequently been updated with Campagnolo Neutron wheels, new pedals, etc.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Are you a pilot? I flew a Cessna Super Cub several times with a friend that owned it, and then I bought and flew ultralights. Never got into getting the license to fly regular aircraft due to the expense of trying to buy an airplane was just huge, the Super Cub can be 40 years old and still cost over $50,000 plus the cost of getting the license, roughly $2,000 for insurance, tie space etc and you've got a huge money pit. So I never got my license, but flew an ultralight for about 7 years then sold it.

I got all my classics over the last 35 years. The 58 Plymouth I got 35 years ago from a friend who sold it me cheap (far below going price at the time) due to a bankruptcy issue he had; the 63 Studebaker came from another friend about 31 years ago who sold it to below market because he was getting divorced and no longer wanted the car; the 67 Galaxy I got at fair market value about 13 years ago, it needed work which I took nearly 8 years to complete; the 72 Newport I picked up last spring, being a four door and in need of paint (though the rest of the car was mint with only 42,000 miles on the car) and with price dropping on older cars I got it cheap, I picked it up because I got tired of new cars with their tech problems, then slapped on new paint and undercoat; the 79 Z28 is a on going project car that now has a 383 stroker engine with 520hp and a 125hp NOS PowerShot...I'll let you guess what I do with that one! None of the other cars are modified except for the NewPort and the Galaxy I swapped out the points system for Pertronics electronic points, and they have K&N open filter systems, and the exhaust systems were upgraded to dual pipes and Flowmaster muffs mostly for fuel economy improvement. I get 20 mpg in the Newport, it's my everyday driver car!!


----------



## Tauntonian (Nov 3, 2011)

*... middle of the road*

05 Toyota Camry - 11 Specialized Roubaix
00 Honda Goldwing - 05 Specialized Allex 
95 Toyota Tacoma - 88 Schwinn Le Tour - *both still in use*

It looks as if I can be classified as " middle of the road" kinda guy.When I ride I always seem to be in the middle of the road.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Froze, I embarked on the path toward a private pilot's license years ago, but the cost and a super-busy work schedule led me to abandon the pursuit. But I've always loved airplanes, and some of the great vintage airliners -- like the Lockheed Constellation in the photos I posted -- are among my favorites. My best friend, my father-in-law, and my brother-in-law are all pilots, so I get lots of exposure.

Your car collection is wonderful, and, as you know, your Plymouth and Studebaker are particularly collectible. I love cars like your '72 Newport, and it's great that you have kept it in daily service. I also have a '71 Buick Centurion coupe that my folks purchased new, and it is a super-reliable driver. I've thought of creating a club in my area that is dedicated to some of these beautifully-designed early '70's big cars. My Centurion:


----------



## stlcards (Feb 15, 2012)

I don't know if there are any similarities or not...

Cars
2011 Honda Pilot
2004 Ford F150 Lariat 4x4

Bikes
2012 Cannondale SuperSix weekend/fun bike
2006 Trek 4300 MTB
2006 Trek 1000 on the trainer
1987 Schwinn World Sport commuter


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Stratocruiser said:


> Froze, I embarked on the path toward a private pilot's license years ago, but the cost and a super-busy work schedule led me to abandon the pursuit. But I've always loved airplanes, and some of the great vintage airliners -- like the Lockheed Constellation in the photos I posted -- are among my favorites. My best friend, my father-in-law, and my brother-in-law are all pilots, so I get lots of exposure.
> 
> Your car collection is wonderful, and, as you know, your Plymouth and Studebaker are particularly collectible. I love cars like your '72 Newport, and it's great that you have kept it in daily service. I also have a '71 Buick Centurion coupe that my folks purchased new, and it is a super-reliable driver. I've thought of creating a club in my area that is dedicated to some of these beautifully-designed early '70's big cars. My Centurion:


Ahh haa, you're a Buick man!! Your into themes, I have too many cars I like the looks of to get into themes so mine's a bit of a hodgepodge of cars. That 71 a great car too; what's amazing about your Buick, besides being in great condition, is that it belonged to your parents and you've kept it all those years. I wish I had been able to keep a couple of my parents cars but they were into getting a new car every 4 to 5 years. I also wish I had the brains when I first started driving I would have kept all my cars! Jay Leno actually did keep all of his cars, weird how he knew this stuff could be worth something someday. If had I the kind of resources like Jay Leno has, I would be going nuts with collecting mid 50's through early 70's cars!! I do have a friend where I live that has nice collection of 19 cars from early 1900's Model T to 83 Olds Hurst with the weird triple lightening rod shifter, all stored in a climate controlled large insulated pole barn, which is where I keep my 3 older cars since I don't room at my house to keep them, and he actually appreciates them being there. He won't accept payment for the space and climate stuff I use but I help him with repairs and what not on his cars...but he helped me with my engine in the Z28 so we go back and forth. This guy is now adding to his collection due to prices falling! I'm can't really afford to add any more to mine, but I do have my eye open for a 80's Alfa Romeo Spider for a small fun summer sports car for the wife to drive.


----------



## Bumpstop (Mar 9, 2010)

Val with the two Fisher 29'ers. Her Lemond Versailles and my SuperSix are tucked in back of the '01 turbo Beetle, with room to spare. But not much.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Retro modern Weight Weenie car with carbon fiber bits (1158lbs)










Modern somewhat weight weight weenie bike with carbon fiber bits (16.3lbs)










Retro modern not so weight weenie with no carbon fiber bits (20.5lbs)


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Not even close.

Both cars are family cars that have engines that easily pull them up hills.

The bike is a hot rod, but unfortunately, with an old tired engine that climbs like a bowling ball on smack.


----------



## RanGer498 (Feb 17, 2012)

sevencycle said:


> Winner of *Most Not Similar. *


lol I have an old peugeot and a c6 vette .


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

MoPho said:


> Retro modern Weight Weenie car with carbon fiber bits (1158lbs)


Ooooooooooh, a Super 7...that's a rad car right there. I've never known anyone who owned one, sure wish I lived near you! Those cars are like the secret performance car that most people don't even know they exist. What horsepower engine are you using? Did you build it as a kit car yourself or is it a Caterham built unit? I can't tell because I don't know enough about them to tell the difference. Great looking car.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

2005 Toyota Camry

2011 BMC Race Machine

Not similar at all. The car is a commuter, the bike is for fun!


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

froze said:


> Ooooooooooh, a Super 7...that's a rad car right there. I've never known anyone who owned one, sure wish I lived near you! Those cars are like the secret performance car that most people don't even know they exist. What horsepower engine are you using? Did you build it as a kit car yourself or is it a Caterham built unit? I can't tell because I don't know enough about them to tell the difference. Great looking car.


Thanks. It is a Caterham that I purchased already assembled. It has a modified 2.0 Ford Zetec motor with throttle body fuel injection and a 6-speed close ratio gearbox. It dyno'd at 205hp which is enough to see off most cars and on tight twisty roads many a motorcycle too


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

MoPho said:


> Thanks. It is a Caterham that I purchased already assembled. It has a modified 2.0 Ford Zetec motor with throttle body fuel injection and a 6-speed close ratio gearbox. It dyno'd at 205hp which is enough to see off most cars and on tight twisty roads many a motorcycle too


That's because the horsepower to weight ratio is 5.6 per pound; I have that 79 Z28 that weighs around 3600 pounds and powering all that weight is 645 horsepower (including the 125 horsepower NOS system) and all that horsepower gives me 5.6 horses per pound...the same as yours!! And because of all my weight combined with your very low center of gravity you would handily run away from me on twisty roads.

Oh yeah, your car would be a blast to drive that's for darn sure. I had a bit of taste of that kind of car once some years ago when for about 1 year or so I owned a 73 Lotus Europa JPS (as you know Lotus made the original 7's). The Lotus low center of gravity and great suspension system gave it fantastic handling, but the horsepower was about 50 less then yours. But Europa, typical of British cars of the era, was a rolling repair waiting to happen, so after being nickled and dimed to death like I had been with previous 59 MGA and a 74 TR6 I had owned I decided never again buy a vintage British car and sold the Lotus.

I did get on the Caterham site and read about their offerings, they have a new car that looks just like yours that now has 250 horsepower; I then read a review about the 220 hp one and the guy mentioned that car was far more power then he would ever need then mentioned the newer 250 hp one and said that would be darn right scary to drive! I thought that was funny.

You could easily, though not cheaply, crank up the horsepower with either a turbo or a supercharger, I would think someone would make a kit for one, you may have to get it from England or Australia because I don't think they make one here in N America..


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Bike: 2010 Look 585 w/Force
Car: 1999 Civic w/ 130k miles and a crack in the windshield

Quite proud of the fact that my bike is worth more than my car.


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

Abarth 500 (italian) and Orbea Aqua (spanish via china) 

so no :aureola:


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

froze said:


> That's because the horsepower to weight ratio is 5.6 per pound; I have that 79 Z28 that weighs around 3600 pounds and powering all that weight is 645 horsepower (including the 125 horsepower NOS system) and all that horsepower gives me 5.6 horses per pound...the same as yours!! And because of all my weight combined with your very low center of gravity you would handily run away from me on twisty roads.
> 
> Oh yeah, your car would be a blast to drive that's for darn sure. I had a bit of taste of that kind of car once some years ago when for about 1 year or so I owned a 73 Lotus Europa JPS (as you know Lotus made the original 7's). The Lotus low center of gravity and great suspension system gave it fantastic handling, but the horsepower was about 50 less then yours. But Europa, typical of British cars of the era, was a rolling repair waiting to happen, so after being nickled and dimed to death like I had been with previous 59 MGA and a 74 TR6 I had owned I decided never again buy a vintage British car and sold the Lotus.
> 
> ...



Prior to the Seven I had a 67 Lotus Elan that I had restored with my father and it was heavily modified, it was a lot of fun, but as you said it nickeled and dime'd me to death, so replaced it with 7 and couldn't be happier.











My Caterham is a 2004 and the only real changes between it and the new one is that they are using the Duratec motor instead of the Zetec. Mine is equivalent of the R400 version and then there is the R500 which has 263hp. I had one on loan and it is a bit much for road use unless all you do is drive in a straight line (or use it for the track only). It's pretty explosive. 
I don't really want/need more power in my car but turbo or supercharger power delivery isn't the best way to go in the car, normally aspirated is the best way to go. Also a turbo/supercharger adds weight that you can really feel in the front end of the car ( a friend had supercharged his and ultimately got rid of it).


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Custom Moots RSL with Di2, Moots CR with S&S and Di2 (travel), Blacksheep Highlight ST with Rohloff.
No car.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

*Audi's + Carbon*

2003 Audi A6 4.2 RS6 conversion
2009 Audi TT 2.0 MKII

Colnago C59 - Cosmic 80's - SR11
BMC Team Machine - SR11 - Gravitas


----------



## ats920 (Jul 12, 2011)

My car and bike are very similar. . . in value. 1991 Honda Civic and my main bike is a Dave Moulton Recherche with Sram Force.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Compare? Nope.

'99 Toyota Tacoma with 165k mi on it - runs really well. Current bike is a 2010 BMC ProMachine with Chorus. Fixing to buy a Guru Photon with Record (maybe SuperRecord pending the price differential and what I can get past my wife).


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

1986 Carrera, 1972 Alfa Romeo Berlina, 1969 Land Rover Safari

2011 Bianchi 928, 2010 BMC SLT01, 2006 Bianchi Liquigas Replica

Cor


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

Car:
2001 Audi TT Coupe
2012 Honda Civic

Bike:
2005 Trek 8500 Hardtail MTB
2006 Giant Trance 2 MTB
2008 Look 585
2008 Colnago Extreme C
2010 Lynsky R230
2011 Look 586


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

cinelliguy said:


> 1986 Carrera, 1972 Alfa Romeo Berlina, 1969 Land Rover Safari
> 
> 2011 Bianchi 928, 2010 BMC SLT01, 2006 Bianchi Liquigas Replica
> 
> Cor




:thumbsup:


----------



## jskash (Sep 30, 2013)

I guess I can say that my bike and my car and similar. Both are hybrids. I drive a Prius and ride a Giant Cypress. <textarea id="adlesse_unifier_magic_element_id" style="display: none;"></textarea>


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Car: 2012 Ford Focus Titanium
Bike: 2012 Scott Foil 15 with 2013 November Rail 52 wheels.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

Bike: 2013 Cannondale SuperSix Evo 2 Red
Truck: 2011 Nissan Frontier 4-Door.
I bought the truck used specifically to be able to haul my bike, and my wife's bike, in the truck bed.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bike: 2012 Fuji Altamira
Car: 2012 Subaru WRX wagon. Subaru is a division of Fuji Heavy Industries


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Currently:
Cyfac Vintage Rando w/Campy Athena

2012 Ford Transit Connect w/roof rack and hitch rack


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Bike: Level Prestige Cross with Shimano 105/V-brakes
Car: Benz CLA45 AMG


----------



## Oddprime (Aug 6, 2012)

2010 Jamis Nova Race (Cyclocross, Gatorskin hardshells for commuting)
2014 Jamis Dragon (Steel Frame Mt Bike)

2009 Jeep Wrangler Unlimited Lifted running 35" BFG M/T KM2's


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

1999 Trek 5500
2003 Calfee Luna

2005 Honda civic hybrid


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

2012 Guru Photon

2013 Porsche Boxster


----------



## Samfujiabq (Jul 3, 2013)

2013 Fuji Altimira SL
1982 Totota Supra 16 k original mile survivor car


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I scrolled through this thread. What is the correlation which we are trying to observe here?


----------



## Andy69 (Jun 14, 2008)

My bike is a composite steel/carbon LeMond.
My car is a composite steel/plastic Saturn.


----------



## Ricey155 (Feb 17, 2012)

Abarth 500 spent loads on upgrades (suspension, wheels, tuning box, exhaust) 

so there very a like I've spent loads on cycling - 4 bikes, 1 new bike 1 old .winter bike, 1 wet bike and 1 mtb 

2 are white like the abarth I like white


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Car; E46 BMW M3 coupe. . Bike 2009 Wilier LeRoi with record/SR mix. Car is cooler than my bike.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

2007 Honda Accord coupe
2011 BMC Roadracer SL02

Both have red on them, both are sweet to ride/drive. OK, the car is not as sweet as a M3 or a Boxster, but sweet enough for me.


----------



## The Orangeman (Jun 18, 2012)

*Vehicle:* 2008 Frontier P/U

*Bike: *2001 Litespeed Vortex

Similarities: Meh


----------



## turbofish (Apr 29, 2013)

Sadly, my bike won't 'fit' on my car. When we got my Miata, my wife had the perfect solution for when I go for a ride: I take her SUV and she drives my car


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

2011 Cannondale Supersix (black) 
2011 Land Rover L4 (black)


----------



## turbofish (Apr 29, 2013)

I have made sure that my last two cars match my bike. Silver motobecane. Traded in my silver Eclipse GT for a silver Miata


----------



## jrabenaldt (Mar 3, 2008)

2012 Avalanche

2012 Orbea Orca
2010 Specialized Epic

Hmmm.... I got nothin' on a correlation here.


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

Answer: Yes. My cars are like my bikes. Some are utilitarian like my truck and some look and perform well like my cars. All are larger than Oreo cookies.

Cars: 
- 2006 Porsche 911 Carrera S (Wife's car)
- 2008 Porsche Cayman S
- 2009 Toyota Tacoma Pre-Runner

Bikes:
- 2007 Bianchi 928SL, Campy Record 10 
- 2013 BMC GranFondo 01, Campy Chorus 11 
- 2010 BMC SLX01, Campy Super Record 11 Ti 
- 2014 Cannondale CAAD10, Campy Chorus 11 
- 2012 Cannondale CAAD10-1, Shimano DA-7800 
- 2012 Cannondale CAAD10-1, Shimano DA-7900 
- 1995 Cannondale R900, Shimano DA-7800 
- 2003 Casati Laser, Campy Record 10 
- 2012 Cysco Custom Steel (S3), Shimano DA-7800
- 2013 Cysco Custom Ti, Campy Chorus 11
- 2010 HongFu FM015 Single Speed
- 2010 HongFu FM028, Campy Chorus 11
- 2013 Giant TCR Advanced SL0, Campy Super Record 11 ti 
- 2013 Litespeed T5, Shimano Ultegra 6700
- 2012 Litespeed Xicon, Campy Athena 11 
- 2010 Lynskey R230, Shimano DA-7800
- 2012 Lynskey Sportive, Shimano Ultegra 6700 Triple 
- 2006 Masi Gran Criterium S, Campy Record 10 
- 2013 Motobecane Fly Ti 29, SRAM XX 
- 2010 Ridley Damocles, Campy Super Record 11 
- 2006 TREK 5.2SL Project One, Shimano Ultegra 6600
- 2005 TREK 5.9, Project One, Shimano DA-7800 
- 2003 TREK 5500, Shimano DA-7800
- 2008 TREK District 9, SRAM X-7
- 2012 TREK District Single Speed Belt Drive
- 2010 Xootr Single Speed Travel Bike

Wheelsets:
- Zipps (101, 303 FC, 808 FC)
- HED Jet 9 
- Mavic Ksyriums (ES, SSC SL)
- Mavic R-SYS (SLR)
- Campagnolo (Shamal Ultra Two-Way, Neutron Ultra, Zonda)
- BHS Custom Built
- Boyd Vitesse
- Chris King R45 with H Plus Son Archetype
- Shimano C24
- Spinergy Full Carbon Clincher
- Topolino
- Too many more to list...


----------



## RichardT (Dec 12, 2010)

ashpelham said:


> I
> 
> Pretty standard stuff. I create the excitement with my devastating good looks and my rapists' wit.


320 responses and no one thought the "rapists' wit" comment was a little disturbing? I guess he meant rapier wit, but still....


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Bike.. Look 695.. White..expensive wheels.. light.... french
Car .. Mazda RX-7.. silver.. expensive wheels.. light... japanese.

Other then expensive wheels and both not used as much as I want.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

mrwirey said:


> Answer: Yes. My cars are like my bikes.
> 
> Cars:
> - 2006 Porsche 911 Carrera S (Wife's car)
> ...


Holy crap! How do you store that many bikes?!


----------



## mrwirey (May 30, 2008)

burgrat said:


> Holy crap! How do you store that many bikes?!


Inelegantly.


----------



## 3DKiwi (Dec 1, 2012)

Car: 2011 Hyundai Elantra
Road Bike: 2011 Lapierre Sensium 300
MTB: 2011 Specialized Epic 29er comp

My company vehicle is a 2012 VW Transporter van.


----------



## GDTRFB (Feb 12, 2011)

1995 Trek 930SHX MTB
2011 Trek Madone 4.7
2012 Trek Speed Concept 7.2
2013 Trek Domane P1

2001 Honda CRV LX
2003 Honda Accord EXL

The Domane is worth more than the CRV.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

9W9W said:


> I scrolled through this thread. What is the correlation which we are trying to observe here?


That showing off our bikes is not enough. We must do it with our cars too?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

1998 Nissan Maxima, leather trim, 5-speed. Koni struts w/ H&R springs. Cold air intake. 
2002 Trek 520 w/ Campy Athena (primary bike), TRP mini's, Salsa CowBell2, Thomson, Terry Liberator.

old, wrenched, refined, and well travelled?


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

Tachycardic said:


> Car: Benz CLA45 AMG


I'm curious. How do you like the car? The magazines are all over the place with their reviews, which I think is a good thing for an enthusiasts car.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

2013 white Honda Accord V6. 
2013 Focus Cayo Evo with EC90SL

Not really similar


----------



## MercRidnMike (Dec 19, 2006)

Bikes: 2012 Cervelo S2, 2009 Knolly Delirium T, 1960s (?) Mercury and a signed Gary Fisher Cake 2 DLX (not built up right now, but was my regular ride for quite some time)

Car: 2010 Kia Rondo

Similar? Nope...the car is a sedate people and grocery hauler. The bikes include a pedal-to-the-metal road rocket, a go-anywhere-huck-it-hard-and-put-it-away-wet boutique off-road machine, a near antique(?) from an unusual brand and a collector frame. Tells you where I prefer to spend my money


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

bike: Colnago Extreme Power (Italian, lots of carbon fiber, sexy, light weight, fast... as long as a powerful engine was provided)

car: Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale (Italian, lots of carbon fiber, sexy, light weight, fast, powerful engine included)

so, lots of similarities except car already came with fast engine


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

...and on the opposite side from a Colnago and Ferrari combination...

A 1990 GMC S15 and a 1989 Specialized Hardrock. The bike has almost as many miles on it as the truck.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Bike is a bikes direct special from last year with a $600 price tag.

Car is a 1997 Chevy S-10 with manual locks and windows, no CD player, and no cruise control. 

So yeah, I guess they kind of fit quite nicely. At one point they were even the same color.


----------



## SGMDWK (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah, very. Bike is a 2012 Novara Divano from REI. Car is a 2008 Toyota RAV4. Neither is at all flashy, buy both get me everywhere I want to go.


----------



## tclaremont (Dec 28, 2013)

Jeep Wrangler JK (four door) and a Jeep Grand Cherokee. Never get stuck....ever.


----------



## old_fat_and_slow (Jun 4, 2008)

Hell yeah they're similar. All bikes and car are VERY OLLLLDDD! Bikes might be considered classics, but unfortunately not the car (at least not yet).


----------



## LPRacing (Nov 24, 2012)

my kind of thread......my business is building drag cars



bikes

giant defy advanced 3 with 404's
scott plasma 10









and the shop race car











daily driver is a lexus is lowered about 4 inches and the shop truck is a gmc 1500 lifted on 37's with twin turbos


----------



## jheeno (Jun 28, 2011)

2007 WRX









Old Trek 4.5








Tarmac SL4 and Company Car


----------



## B_arrington (Jan 4, 2013)

Um, maybe? 

Bike: 2013 Trek Domane 4.5, stock. Has a Garmin Edge 510. 
Car: 2012 Nissan Maxima SV Premium, w/ tech package, stock. 

Both pretty new. Not customized. Relatively mainstream, but slightly performance oriented yet very comfortable. 

MTB bike is different: 1995 Peugeot Nature 500. Ridden hard, well loved.


----------



## philoanna (Dec 2, 2007)

2013 Honda Ridgeline/2011 Salsa Vaya(main bike)
Both very comfortable and utilitarian.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

Bikes in Sig plus a Trek Skye for my wife
2006 Chevy Colorado with a fork mount rig set up in the bed of the truck. 
Works great for me!!


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

Holy titanic turbos batman!


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

2013.5 Giant Propel Advanced SL3
2006 KHS Flite 700

2008 Cadillac SRX

All three are black and impossible to keep clean.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

LPRacing said:


> my kind of thread......my business is building drag cars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All cars should be built to do that sort of stuff. Where's the wheelie bars?


----------



## LPRacing (Nov 24, 2012)

froze said:


> All cars should be built to do that sort of stuff. Where's the wheelie bars?


Wheelie bars not allowed in our class we run in.


----------



## ucfquattroguy (Nov 10, 2012)

'11 Trek Madone 5.2

I've got two cars. Daily driver and a dedicated SCCA Autocross car...so you decide which is similar. 
2001 Audi A4 Quattro - Lots of performance goodies (AST Suspension, ECU Tune, aftermarket diffs, etc)
2013 VW CC 2.0t - Obviously the driver.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

LPRacing said:


> Wheelie bars not allowed in our class we run in.


I understand that and was trying to be funny. I think not allowing cars to have wheelie bars when a car is capable of doing such a wheelie as you have shown is borderline dangerous. I have seen cars go out of the lane doing wheelies and either hitting the car next to them or the wall or crashing when the front end came down, fortunately it isn't a frequent thing but it does happen and the driver should have the right to use them if they want. I also know the argument for not wanting those bars on cars because of fear of making cars in the bracket more about higher financed car owners instead, but I disagree if you limit the horsepower within that class. The odd thing is because the NMCA won't allow wheelie bars drivers in the Pro Stock division had dwindled significantly because of the fear of safety and cost to fix stuff that breaks after a wheelie goes bad. And putting weight on the front end to keep it down only slows the car down so the only answer there is is using a wheelie bar or power restrictions. But then there's the other flip side, you race knowing there is a certain element of risk and you accept that risk with the entire liability on you, which I accepted too, so the wheelie bars go out. 

I do like those turbos!!


----------



## Ryder's (Oct 18, 2013)

2014 Nissan Quest LE. Greatest car I've ever owned in 35 yrs of car ownership. 
2013 58CM Cannondale EVO 2 Hi Mod DI2 Dura Ace. Definitely more bike than I'll ever be able to exploit, but I got a killer deal on it as a left over.


----------



## miataeric (Jun 4, 2013)

Let's just say that I paid several hundred more for my new Lynskey FRAME than I did my '92 (daily driven) Mazda Miata almost 9 years and over 90k miles ago...
My fiancee drives an '05 Infiniti FX35 that I bought (am buying) for her, but don't get me started on that POS!!!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't like new cars, I think they're all POS's!!! They're all much more expensive to fix, more complicated to fix, and requiring new tools all the time than prior to the late 70's, and they get worse with each passing year. Problem is bicycle technology is going in the same direction, they started with integrated shifting, then proprietary parts which can only be replaced only by the bicycle factory that made the component and only if they still make it, than electronic shifting, and the cycling industry just keeps expanding on that whole concept of making stuff more expensive to fix, more complicated to fix so as to get more of us to take the bike into a shop for maintenance and repairs.


----------

